# Triop tanks



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone got any pics of their Triop enclosures?
Going to set one up real soon for my Triops australiensis


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll get you a pic soon, just gotta do a few things first.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks,
Im not sure what tank im using yet, got a few to chose from. Im in a bit of a panic with the realisation that i brought just the eggs and no sand, what sand is safe for them?
Would reptile sand be ok?
What about calcium sand?
Im getting 2 packs of the eggs so with luck should have enough triops, brought 3 moss balls for them also, plus i might be putting some willow moss in there for them too.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

My brother use to have triops and he just used normal play sand and it seemed to work okay.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Play sand should work, think calci-sand is also fine really.

I'm actually using a thin layer of coir actually (soaked in boiling water and then rinsed through).

I've taken some pics of my setup for you, and then my camera battery ran out :roll: I'll charge it for a few mins and get the pics online.

For the record mine is a 30L storage tub, filled with about 4-5" tap water (left for a while to dechlorinate... just filled it when I set up the jar for the baby triops). sprinkling of coir in the bottom. No plants or filter, I plan on making some water changes as the triop grows, however the water still smells fine, and it's only the one triop (after it gor hungry).


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for that, i got some fancy aquarium plain sand anyway 
My set ups a lil bit more done up, sand substrate is around an inch deep in most places. 3 large moss balls are in there as i read they love them, plus im going to be adding willow moss soon. There's about 12ish L in there which im hoping is enough. The only problem is that im really worried about the water. I rinced the sand thoroughly untill the water was clear, but once i added it to that tank there still seems to be some smeg in there. Ive used a bit of rainwater, 3 2L bottles of mineral water and a bucket of pond water from a resivoir up the road, does this sound ok?
Here's a pic anyway.



















BTW ive added a heat lamp to heat up the water before i add them, lights up the tank nice too


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Any views?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks good, doubt the plants will last long though...

Seems a pretty good set-up though didn't even think about heating as cancriformis don't need it.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I think they've hatched 
There's the usual annoying cyclops's in there and a couple of freshwater shrimp that snuck in with the plants, but lately ive noticed tiny things swimming smoothly unlike the cyclops but it was weird that they looked like they were swimming in a shoal :gasp:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You know that newly hatched triops are naupilus-type things that swim in a series of jerky movements like cyclops... They start to swim smoothly once they've moulted into triop shaped things.


----------

